# 8 mm + thick knife steel?



## RickJoW (4 Oct 2021)

Hi lads

Im looking at making a blade (picture attached) that has far thicker elements than the usual blade thickness... Since I dont have means to forge/forgeweld I was wondering does anyone know where i can get, say 1080 steel in around 8mm which should give me enogh material to introduce these facets. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Sandyn (4 Oct 2021)

Try here? only show 6mm, but they might be able to supply 8mm for you, or point you in the right direction


----------



## Sideways (4 Oct 2021)

How about a length of O1 ground flat stock.
8mm x 60mm x 500mm to give you lots to cut and grind off.
You'll need to make up a gas fired forge or similar and a container of oil to harden it once you've ground the living daylights out of it  
Zoro has O1 GFS in lots of sizes.








Indexa 8mm x 60mm x 500mm Ground Flat Stock Gauge | at Zoro


Indexa - 8mm x 60mm x 500mm Ground Flat Stock Gauge Plate - 01 Tool Steel available at Zoro.co.uk - UK's Leading Supplier of DIY Tools and Supplies'




www.zoro.co.uk


----------



## Inspector (4 Oct 2021)

How about one of these. 









Metals for Making Knives | Metal Supermarkets UK


It is important to use the proper knife material to avoid premature failure and edge dulling. Here are some examples of the best metals for making knives.




www.metalsupermarkets.co.uk







Ground Flat Stock > Home








Materials - Knife Making Supplies - Page 1 - Workshop Heaven







www.workshopheaven.com





Pete


----------



## rob1693 (4 Oct 2021)

Old leaf springs are supposed to make good blades has do old files


----------



## Jameshow (4 Oct 2021)

rob1693 said:


> Old leaf springs are supposed to make good blades has do old files


I have received a pile of tuning chisels made from files are they useable? 

Cheers James


----------



## TRITON (5 Oct 2021)

GAS PROPANE FORGE twin burner Furnace Knife Making Blacksmith | eBay


VERY POWERFUL 1" BURNERS. YOU MAY ALSO NEED EXTRA AIR, I USE A HOBBY COMPRESSOR ON A LOW SETTING WITH TWO PIPES BRANCHED OFF AND ONE PIPE IN THE TOP OF EACH BURNER. THE EXTRA HEAT YOU GET IS REMARKABLE.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## rob1693 (5 Oct 2021)

I have no experience my self just watched a lot of episodes of forged in fire and they were the go to items


----------



## Bigegg (5 Oct 2021)

Is it going to be decorative only? Or are you expecting it to be used? And in what situation?

If it's decorative, use mild steel (wax, oil or laquer to prevent rusting), or a random piece of stainless.

If it's going to be used, and needs to hold an edge, so will need heat treating, then you're better off getting a piece of (known spec) ground tool steel than trying to make it with a random piece - then sending it to be heat treated by a professional, rather than risk ruining all your work by getting it wrong.

Zoro seems as good as anywhere to buy it from.


Old leaf spring *might* work: but it has a tendency to delaminate or warp, or snap, because of stresses built up in its previous life.


----------



## RickJoW (5 Oct 2021)

All great responses lads. I am very grateful.

To answer the questions it will be decorative, it is a gift for my brother. 

If anyone has any suggestions on how one might "green" the piece then that would be great. Ill be sure to post pics of the finished item once its done. It will be my second blade, the first one was a bowie and sheath for my father. Here is a couple of pics.


----------



## Bigegg (6 Oct 2021)

There's a book...






The Colouring, Bronzing and Patination of Metals: A Manual for Fine Metalworkers, Sculptors and Designers: Amazon.co.uk: Richard Hughes, Michael Rowe: 9780500015018: Books


Buy The Colouring, Bronzing and Patination of Metals: A Manual for Fine Metalworkers, Sculptors and Designers 01 by Richard Hughes, Michael Rowe (ISBN: 9780500015018) from Amazon's Book Store. Everyday low prices and free delivery on eligible orders.



amzn.to





It's not cheap, but it has hundreds of recipes for colouring metals with various chemicals, with colour plates of the effects.

Or a quick Google: although I think it will depend upon what type of steel you end up using.


----------



## Sandyn (6 Oct 2021)

This is a very useful site for all things related to metal finishing. Here is a site which has a lot of useful stuff on knife making....based in Oz


----------



## AESamuel (7 Oct 2021)

Orcish dagger? Personally I prefer the blade of woe...


----------

